

Senators seek crackdown on Bitcoin currency - jasongullickson
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/06/08/us-financial-bitcoins-idUSTRE7573T320110608?feedType=RSS&feedName=technologyNews&dlvrit=56505

======
nextparadigms
This is a knee-jerk reaction. I doubt they really understand the technology.
And from what I understand bitcoin transactions are not that anonymous.

But even if they were, are they going to ban everything that allows anonymity?
The same senators mention Tor as well. Are they going to make the use of Tor
illegal - the same tool that was used in revolutions against oppressive
regimes?

